# 18 year old Polish Arabian



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

This is my boy Mischief, I know he is taller than most Arabs at 16h but thats it


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Another view


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice boy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not just "nice", . . . magnificent!


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Love love love....this breed is still on my "one day" list.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Aww thank you
He really is magnificent in so many ways (but that's always in the eye of the beholder really)
He is gorgeous to me, but it's his personality I just LOVE!
Always makes me laugh (he plays tug of war and carries my lunge whip for me! He ADORES his teeth rubbed:lol
He is just... Well he has ruined me for other horses for sure!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Whoa. Gorgeous!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I know you wanted a critique, but there is really nothing TO critique!


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

Not much to say but -drool-. If my boy matures anything like this I'll be over the moon (although not as big - I prefer my horse on the smaller side!). He's a lovely example of my favourite breed. I always do prefer the more substantial looking Arabians. What do you do with him ridden-wise out of interest?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Aww, thank you everyone! I know he is perfect in my eyes 
GreyFeather, I ride him dressage, however before I got him 2 years ago he was ridden western pleasure (he is currently 18) we don't show as I think he is too old to go through the rigors of dressage training and I honestly don't want to change him 

We kind of do a mash up of the two worlds 
And I must say, he could do barrels as well if I had the inclination to do so! He trail rides well also though if there's more than ten horses...well he just doesn't much care for that lol!

Honestly his size isn't even noticeable (once you mount lol) he is so very smooth, but I DO like my horses a bit large 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

